# 2 day fest, wish vendors would read the Rules



## Lin19687 (Oct 22, 2018)

So I planned this Beer Oktober Fest, sent in money and all was good. They are not good at emailing in a timely manner though.  

Anyway, I get there Saturday morning, early, and they don't have me on the board   I said I was emailing a person named ***  they said *** no longer worked there.  Great............  I paid more to be INSIDE.

No biggie, they had a couple spots they left open (i doubt that but ok).  I got a good spot, right in front of the doors and you have to come in to go to the bathroom and the lounge.
One vendor was asked to leave because she was being a huge snotty about her spot.  They gave her a BIGGER spot then before, which is where I got to be.  She just set up IN FRONT of 3 other vendors   They escorted her out.  I guess last weekend was an apple fest and she was just as mouthy to everyone.

Seems none of the inside vendors want to read the rules.   NO hanging anything from anything inside the building.  That means no taping to stuff too.  I saw 7 out of the 13 that were inside with me do that.  There was suppose to be tape on the floor to stay within.  No tape.  People across the hall put a rack in the middle of the entry to the lounge... ummm no that needs to be IN your spot 

So the Fire Dept came around to check everything.  Told the people with the rack to move it.  They also told the kid next to me (blocking 1/2 a door leading outside and in front of the circuit breakers to move) He asked to come inside from an outside spot because they didn't have a tent .  So he moved behind the woman that got escorted.... before she got there - she set up in front of him.  I helped him move over, poor kid was just dropped off by someone, he was about 18.

People that had the rack moved were so mad saying it was fine...... umm no, you should have been in your space.  I don't' care how long you have been coming here.

Weather was awful   Very Windy and cold, about 59 F on Sat, Sunday was 41 F and Windy too.   Barely made anything but I was Warm and non-windy inside 


I can't put a pic on here with my new phone  too bad, I got a 12 foot long spot and I like that !

Figured out the Pics.
1st one is how I put the boxes.  Each box has it's own scent.  Makes life SOO much easier... just remember to use Big Black marker for easy reading.



Here are the tables.  To the Left is where the door is and the kid they made move.
To the Left you can see a little of the scarfs and feet of the rack the people put there.  It is a big wooden pole that is in the middle of the entry to that hallway.


From this angle it looks like I am making the doorway smaller too but I am not.  I am just slightly in from the corner.


----------



## amd (Oct 22, 2018)

Sigh. I feel your pain. After some of the ... shows that I did this year I have started to make a checklist of questions to ask the organizer before I even show up. I had too many "pick your own spot" out door shows - at one show everyone was so randomly setup there was no clear traffic flow lines (most people were trying to setup in shade), one poor vendor setup in what would have been a nice spot if another vendor hadn't come along and setup her back right.against.his.front. So he wound up turning his setup just so customers could get to him, and he said he saw three customers, until he finally got a sign out saying "pottery this way" and the gal who set up against him complained to EVERYONE about his sign! Ugh. Vendors behaving badly indeed. This was also the show that had the fools vaping in their booth (loomed rugs) - I don't care if it is called yoga pants and smells like unicorn farts, I don't want to buy rugs that smell like that. This was also the organizer that sent out ZERO emails reminding or confirming the event, or information regarding setup times. (It's almost like they didn't want the vendors to show up...)

My requirements are:
good communication - at least one reminder email before the event. Bonus points for the organizers that send out graphics etc. to be used on social media.

Parking, unloading, and setup protocol - I had one local organizer tell me there was easy access unloading. I called her on her fib because I happened to know the venue. Sorry, 15 steps and no doorside parking is not easy access.

Booth Setup maps. I like to see who I'm setup by - I don't like to be too close to Mary Kay, Avon, or Perfectly Posh reps. I also know enough of the regular vendors by now that I know who has problems with fragrances so I can ask to move.

Real addresses that I can find on Google maps. I did one show this year that I couldn't find on maps so I spent 45 minutes trying to follow gas station employees directions (turns out he didn't know left from right), and one show that the lady gave me the wrong address (like sooooo wrong, I had to call my husband to tell me how to get there because the organizer wasn't answering her phone). 

I also really like when organizers give table/setup criteria - an indoor show had criteria such as all tables had to be covered with no exposed table legs, no lawn chairs (they did provide really comfortable chairs), etc. They were also very open about the fact that there would be a dim lighting ambiance so your booth would benefit from having lighting and every booth would be provided electricity.

Does the organizer have a booth at the show.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 22, 2018)

For any market or craft fair you should call at least 1-2 weeks ahead to verify your space and have them send confirmation of your space. Better safe than sorry, since employees come and go. You booth looks very nice


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 22, 2018)

I agree with the above. I pretty much only do shows that are well organized and give set up, verification, parking etc.  I also do not do shows that have vendors. I’ve not done well at those kinds of venues.   I also ask how many other soap, B&B will be there. I’ve learned that many times they call them craft shows then have a bunch of vendors like lip sense, pampered chef etc.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 22, 2018)

The Ski mountain owns all the Beer sold.  So while that is why people come, they don't sell anything else.
There was a list of rules and a "map" of the inside but it wasn't accurate.  They are a good Ski mountain I was a bit shocked there were issues this year.
The person who left obviously didn't even think.  There were 3 Fleece blanket sellers, Inside right in a row.
Outside there were 2 soap makers, Next to each other.  Umm hello you could have put them so far apart as there was a ton of room.
This is probably why that girl is gone.  Maybe she did it on purpose because really it looked like it.
I did email her the week prior and the day before but no answer.

I too don't do "resellers" shows and didn't realize this had a few of them.  Still glad I was Not outside    Applefest would be better but this late in the year up here and you just can't tell what the weather will be like.

I have a free outdoor show next Saturday that I will not be going to.  Looking at weather says 48 and rainy.  Not worth it.

You really don't know what a place is like till you go.  If you ask another Vendor (non soap) you won't know what it is like For soap.

I got asked if I was interested in going and doing a Winter FM in NH.  Not that far away.  $10?  He kid of guessed so I think they are not sure what to charge.  They did say, when asked, that they had a couple soapers but they didn't stay.  Could be a bad sign or they don't have a good product.  For $10 it would be worth it, you never know.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2018)

I love my little market. There's only room for about 40-50 vendors max. We don't know ahead of time where we are because they do move us around a bit when there are no-shows. I'm fine with that. The two women who run the market are constantly moving around, chatting with vendors, giving advice, helping with getting tables, touching base, and suggesting different ways of setting up depending on the vendor and the location in the building. And they're market customers. It feels good when you see the organizers shopping and checking out everything that's available. We have a vendor parking lot and we can park near any one of the 3 entrances/exits to unload and load up afterwards, as long as we get out of the way as quickly as we can, which is just good manners. 

The closest I've come to having any kind of competition was this past Sunday. There was a bath bomb vendor. Just bath bombs and some lip balm. No soap. I'm not sure how much she sold; my bath bombs don't move very well and mine are priced lower than hers were, so I have a feeling she didn't have a great day. I'm the only soap maker there, which is nice.


----------



## amd (Oct 23, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I’ve learned that many times they call them craft shows then have a bunch of vendors like lip sense, pampered chef etc.



I've run into this problem - most craft shows in my area are exactly this, vendors with a few handcrafted sellers in the mix. I actually find it funny when people ask me how I found this business and what the start up was like, and then I tell them "No I made this!" The other problem I have seen is that the show is advertised as handcrafted only, but then they can't get a fully booked show without doubling up (you can't throw a feather around here without hitting a sign maker) so they open it to vendors to fill spaces. That's another question I ask! And if they do, I ask to be notified. (If you advertise a 50 booth handcrafted show, and 40 of those booths are vendors... I like to be aware of potential problems.)

Also, if the organizer does not have a booth, I ask if they are present at the entire show. I did one show that the organizer was there during setup and the first hour of the show, then she disappeared until the last hour of the show. (Turns out she was a manager at a fast food place and hadn't taken the day off... so even if we had had problems she wouldn't have been available to come help anyways!) My two day show is the only show that the organizer does not have a booth, but she has an entire team that is constantly coming around to all the booths through out the day and checking in with each vendor to make sure things are going well, or even if they need anything like cash or someone to watch the booth for a food or bathroom break.


----------



## Relle (Oct 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I love my little market. There's only room for about 40-50 vendors max. We don't know ahead of time where we are because they do move us around a bit when there are no-shows. I'm fine with that.


The only trouble with moving vendors around is that when I go to a market to shop and want to find the stall I 've been to before, if they are in the same spot, I can find them easily, looking for the same stall if they are moved every market would drive me nuts. You would also lose customers if they can't find you.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 24, 2018)

In all of my markets I have always had my regular space. I would not be happy if I was constantly moved, it does happen once in awhile and that is tolerable.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 24, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> In all of my markets I have always had my regular space. I would not be happy if I was constantly moved, it does happen once in awhile and that is tolerable.


I agree. And this isn't a constant thing; I'm not in a different spot each time. She's actually trying to give me more/better exposure.


----------



## melinda48 (May 26, 2019)

amd said:


> Sigh. I feel your pain. After some of the ... shows that I did this year I have started to make a checklist of questions to ask the organizer before I even show up. I had too many "pick your own spot" out door shows - at one show everyone was so randomly setup there was no clear traffic flow lines (most people were trying to setup in shade), one poor vendor setup in what would have been a nice spot if another vendor hadn't come along and setup her back right.against.his.front. So he wound up turning his setup just so customers could get to him, and he said he saw three customers, until he finally got a sign out saying "pottery this way" and the gal who set up against him complained to EVERYONE about his sign! Ugh. Vendors behaving badly indeed. This was also the show that had the fools vaping in their booth (loomed rugs) - I don't care if it is called yoga pants and smells like unicorn farts, I don't want to buy rugs that smell like that. This was also the organizer that sent out ZERO emails reminding or confirming the event, or information regarding setup times. (It's almost like they didn't want the vendors to show up...)
> 
> My requirements are:
> good communication - at least one reminder email before the event. Bonus points for the organizers that send out graphics etc. to be used on social media.
> ...


Don’t forget one of the biggies-are they advertising the event-not putting it up n Facebook but actually advertising it! That is our pet peeve. Some people think that putting an event up on Facebook is advertising; it is merely one avenue. Sure, the organizer’s friends will see the post but what about the other 85,000 members of the community who are not her/his Facebook friends? That is one of our questions for show organizers.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 28, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I love my little market. There's only room for about 40-50 vendors max. We don't know ahead of time where we are because they do move us around a bit when there are no-shows. I'm fine with that. The two women who run the market are constantly moving around, chatting with vendors, giving advice, helping with getting tables, touching base, and suggesting different ways of setting up depending on the vendor and the location in the building. And they're market customers. It feels good when you see the organizers shopping and checking out everything that's available. We have a vendor parking lot and we can park near any one of the 3 entrances/exits to unload and load up afterwards, as long as we get out of the way as quickly as we can, which is just good manners.
> 
> The closest I've come to having any kind of competition was this past Sunday. There was a bath bomb vendor. Just bath bombs and some lip balm. No soap. I'm not sure how much she sold; my bath bombs don't move very well and mine are priced lower than hers were, so I have a feeling she didn't have a great day. I'm the only soap maker there, which is nice.


How often do they run your local market? Weekly?  Monthly?  How many soap varieties do you generally have available for sale?


----------



## cmzaha (May 28, 2019)

My little market, about 20 vendors, runs every Wed. Best market I have ever had for consistently, although I admit crochet is my biggest seller. I never have less that 40 different soaps, including vegan, non-vegan with and without oatmeal and milks, a couple different facial bars and a couple of salt bars. With all the choices someone with invariably ask for something I do not have due to my not making it or just out of stock.


----------



## lyschelw (May 28, 2019)

I feel your pain!  I did Farmer's Markets for 15ish years.  And various other venues.  Loved the first 5 years.  But it gets old.  Real old.  Especially when the non-handmade stuff comes creeping in.  Glad you were warm and dry   Now when I get asked to come out I just smile and give them the name of other vendors that are still doing the outings.


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> How often do they run your local market? Weekly?  Monthly?  How many soap varieties do you generally have available for sale?


This one runs every Sunday from May through October, with a Christmas market in November. I generally have about a dozen varieties of soap and some bath and body. 

Here's a pic of my set up. This was the first time I was up against the wall and I don't have any wall signage. It looks a little stark.


----------

